
Making of Byrne’s Euclid - anc84
https://www.c82.net/blog/?id=79
======
aidos
I just saw this on twitter - it's a lovely bit of work.

In the depths of broke-ness as a cofounder a couple of years ago, I purchased
this book for myself; it was a total extravagance at the time (£20). This
gloriously drawn recreation of one of maths greatest works was the perfect
relief from the stress of life. Highly recommend checking out the original
work if you haven't (in any of its forms).

I don't know about the author's background, but he's gone to great pains to
get this right. I'd love to see a version where the SVGs were created
programatically so they could be tinkered with like in this brilliant game
[https://www.euclidea.xyz/](https://www.euclidea.xyz/)

------
adamisntdead
That article had a really nice depth to it, answered all of my questions that
I had yesterday when I first saw the project.

